# DIY misc stuff



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Many people like diy stuff or ideas for things they dont use anymore. I found this pic and i thought was such a great idea as i have this old type crib that soon will b replaced by a toddler bed...seeing that there is no non fish diy thread i thought of starting one


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

To many extra lego pieces?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Lots of us still have floppies


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

For the ones that have extra gravel or rocks laying around


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Great ideas! Where are you finding these Claudia?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicole said:


> Great ideas! Where are you finding these Claudia?


From 3 or 4 different places on facebook


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice for drinks etc


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

For the people that has their box spring on the floor...here is an idea


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Not a bad idea either


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Kids will love this


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Kids will love this


this is a great idea! have you tried this yourself Claudia? i was wondering if the pasta will cook all the way through the hotdog.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

keitarosan said:


> this is a great idea! have you tried this yourself Claudia? i was wondering if the pasta will cook all the way through the hotdog.


I havent yet, it should cook no problem. I am so doing the crib one tho lol after i move and if i have the space, my son is using the crib right now but after the move i am thinking on setting up his toddler bed


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

i sent this image to my coworker about year and half ago and she has been making these for her kids. they love it. She never mentioned pasta doesn't cook through.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome for parties or just for the kids


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

We are always looking for something to close this bags and some times we cant think of anything and we have it right there in the recycling bin


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Most of us had or still have one of this, awesome idea


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Okay that last one is cool! I am going to make one and get rid of our cheap, old fisher price one.

Cool find Claudia!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

aquafunlover said:


> Okay that last one is cool! I am going to make one and get rid of our cheap, old fisher price one.
> 
> Cool find Claudia!


I know!! Makes me wish i had a little girl lol


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Woah, it would be super cool if someone actually made the appliances work too.

And I wonder if the bottles can still be returned for money if the mouth of it is cut off?



Claudia said:


> Most of us had or still have one of this, awesome idea


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

wow!!! those ideas are all awesome! i love diy's!!! thanks!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Most of us had or still have one of this, awesome idea


I have seen this entertainment sets on Craigslist couple of times.....just saying incase u guy r looking for one 



bingerz said:


> wow!!! those ideas are all awesome! i love diy's!!! thanks!!


I am glad someof u guys like it, i was thinking on not posting anymore but i guess i will continue till u guys get tired of this lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

A nice way to hang your pics 









For all of u that want to start sw tanks 









I think a lot of guys and maybe girls will thank me for this lol


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia, I hope that you don't mind me adding a few more on here. I got a bunch of DIY pics in an email today & thought some of them were kind of neat ...and it is Earth Day today, so it's a good day to promote recycling


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Whats the saltwater bucket for 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 LTE


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Claudia, I hope that you don't mind me adding a few more on here. I got a bunch of DIY pics in an email today & thought some of them were kind of neat ...and it is Earth Day today, so it's a good day to promote recycling
> 
> View attachment 16506
> 
> ...


Not at all Pam, glad u added some stuff 



AdobeOtoCat said:


> Whats the saltwater bucket for
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 LTE


lol if people dont have a tank to use as refugium/sump u can always use a bucket or totes


----------

